# Timeshares in Helen, Ga



## legalfee (May 1, 2010)

We've been to Helen a few times and love the area. Previously we've rented houses not in Helen but within 5 or 10 miles. We also stayed at Unicoi. Now that we're into timeshares we'd like to rent, buy, or exchange for a unit in Helen.

The three I see reviews for are: Loreley, Innsbruck Golf Villas, and Alpine crest. The reviews vary so widely it makes me wonder. I've played golf at Innsbruck so I'm familiar with that area (I know Loreley is also near the course). And it seems Alpine crest is on the other side of town a block off of main street.

What recommendations do y'all have? Thanks in advance for the valuable input that always comes from this board.


----------



## rachel1998 (May 1, 2010)

We stayed at Loreley last July 4th week. We really enjoyed the resort. The staff was very friendly and the grounds are really nice. The units are good not great but it suited us fine. We had a one bedroom with a loft upstairs. We had 2 bathrooms. I would go back again.


----------



## Nancy (May 1, 2010)

I also stayed at Loreley last year.  Just an okay resort.  Grounds are nice.  Have both indoor and outdoor pool.  Our unit needed refurbished.  The 2 bedroom are smaller than the 1 bedroom plus loft.  2 bedroom are lower units and 1 bedroom (Plus loft) are upper.  Do not know if they have other 1 bedroom units.  This year we stayed at Apple Mountain Resort in nearby Clarkesville and liked it a lot better.  There are also different types of units there and which type depends on what you like.  

Nancy

ps.  Alpine Crest seems to have really bad reviews.


----------



## hajjah (May 2, 2010)

I'm confused.  I just put a unit on hold at this resort for June using 7500 points with RCI.  The information says that it is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath sleeping 6/4.  Which unit am I getting?  I only want a 2 bath unit.  I was thinking that this would be an upper unit.  Are the two bedroom units only on the lower level?  I really do not want to hear anyone walking over my head.


----------



## Patri (May 2, 2010)

Thought this was the Massanutten thread! My answer not relevant.


----------



## Nancy (May 2, 2010)

The 2 bedroom that I had only had one bath and it was the lower level.  In the past, RCI has classified the upper levels as 1 bedroom, 2 bath.  I think I would call resort for clarification as there might be different configurations.  Note that the upper level is up a flight of steps then inside there is another flight of steps going to the loft.

Nancy


----------



## hajjah (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Nancy.  I'll have to wait until tomorrow to call the resort.  I still have the unit on hold.


----------



## legalfee (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like I want the loft if I go to Loreley. Should I have any problem exchanging my 1 BR studio at Bluebeard's Beach Club in St Thomas for a loft at Loreley?


----------



## hajjah (May 3, 2010)

I found out today that the unit is a 2 bedroom with one bath.  I let it go.  When I put the unit on hold with RCI, it showed 2/2  sleeping 6/4.  After calling the resort directly, then also calling RCI to get the unit # (M-1), I decided to let it go.  I do not want a bottom unit with people walking over head.  I'll check again to see if a 6/6 becomes available.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 4, 2010)

I forgot to update my information.  We did find a one bedroom unit that sleeps six.  We leave this weekend and will report back on the resort and area.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 12, 2010)

We're back from Loreley Resort and had a good time.  We had the 1 bdrm with the loft and 2 bathrooms, which worked out fine for the teens.  They even had WiFi upstairs.  The resort is in a great location.  You must keep in mind that the units are dated/rustic, but ok.  Don't expect gold crown.  The staff was helpful.  If you stay at this resort after Memorial Day, don't miss the tubing.  There are two companies, the pink tubes are $3.00 and the green are $5.00.   Tubing is about a two hour excursion.


----------



## Robd (Jul 4, 2012)

*We own week 22 in loreley*

A 2 bedroom. We love the resort. There are many fun things to do in the area. We won't be able to use it this coming year. Are there any suggestions of places to list the week for rent?

It's a really nice family resort with pools,parks,many things lot do in the area. Love that place.


----------



## jbiza (Jul 5, 2012)

I have stayed at Alpine Crest (a few years ago) & it was sufficient as a basic t/s resort; basic rustic units, not luxurious (but hey, you are in a woodsy area  ). It was a nice relaxing, back to nature type of trip, enjoying the simple pleasures. There were outdoor activities, a center with an indoor pool, griils to cook, & tubing is available nearby on the Chattahoochee River. The local town of Helen, GA has a Swiss Alps flavor to it with some fun places to shop & eat where you could get homemade ice cream & those pastries with the white sugar powder  .

 It is ~an hour drive from downtown ATL & was a different type of experience from say a Mayan Palace or Manhattan Club.  That is what's really cool about all the various travel experiences from T/S'ing to different types of places.


----------

